# laquer coming off ??



## cra3g...d (Jul 30, 2011)

Recently bought an audi a3 in red and after closer inspection there seems to be a couple of patches on the front bumper where the laquer has come off either side of the number plate . can anyone recommend to me someone who can fix this in and around the fife area any help apprecited.

cheers craig


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

This is the third red audi that i have heard of with peeling laquer.
Is this a common problem with the red paint?

Sorry for the hi-jac.


----------



## cra3g...d (Jul 30, 2011)

N worries m8.dunno if this is an audi problem or not but its a problem for me.


----------



## cra3g...d (Jul 30, 2011)

Dont think this is an audi problem think its a case the previous owner got too close with the pressure washer....


----------



## DanBri12 (Feb 12, 2011)

I have a misano red Audi A4. The lacquer started coming off when it was 18/24 months old. Needed a respray......courtesy of Audi.

Sorry for the bad news.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Erm....I've got a Misano Red A3 and (touch wood) haven't had this problem.

However, I DID have an Amulet Red TT before this, and had bubbling around the front grill surround. Quite a few people had the same problem, and when Audi were contacted their response was that they were unable to spray the same amount of layers over plastic as they could on the metal surfaces, hence the lacquer peel through 'thin-ness' in the quality.

My response was <sniff-sniff> BS! If it was true, why don't OTHER manufacturers get the same issue ?


----------



## cra3g...d (Jul 30, 2011)

DanBri12 said:


> I have a misano red Audi A4. The lacquer started coming off when it was 18/24 months old. Needed a respray......courtesy of Audi.
> 
> Sorry for the bad news.


The cars 3 year old m8 and only the front bumper so respray shoudnt be that bad . if i can find somone to do it thats good.


----------



## DanBri12 (Feb 12, 2011)

cra3g...d said:


> The cars 3 year old m8 and only the front bumper so respray shoudnt be that bad . if i can find somone to do it thats good.


Forgot to say. It was only the front bumper. Metal panels were and are fine. It was the Audi dealer I bought it used from that carried out the respray, not under warranty, just a matter of courtesy, as I'd only had it 6 months.


----------



## cra3g...d (Jul 30, 2011)

so nobody recommend anybody to do this for me possible respray.?????????


----------



## Mikee (Apr 13, 2011)

Scott Gibson in kdy mate.


----------



## cra3g...d (Jul 30, 2011)

Mikee said:


> Scott Gibson in kdy mate.


Yeah think am going to pop in and see him m8:thumb:


----------

